# Crypts for Low Tech Aquarium



## Dennis Quaresma (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi,

I'm Planning a 150L setup with only 0,5w/L, CO2, and only sand as substract.

Maybe I'll do some liquid fertilization.

Any of these Crypts go well in this Setup?

Cryptocorye X willisii 
Cryptocoryne pontederifolia
Cryptocoryne undulata 
Cryptocoryne undulata red 
Cryptocoryne wendtii 
Cryptocoryne becketii
Cryptocoryne crispatula

If the Answer is: No!, how is the minimal setup for them? I have doubts mainly with the substract.

Thank You!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I would say, "yes" to all, but remember that the C. x willisii is a much smaller plant and will not do well if shaded out by the taller crypts. It must have an open, well-lit location.


----------

